# Mike Schmid takes a Dog with his bow!!



## intrepidoutdoors (Feb 1, 2010)

We were hunting Moose when this opportunity presented itself. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Whew! Nice shot! Was that straight on?


----------



## intrepidoutdoors (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, he was straight on. He felt good about the shot and took it. One less competitor for us!!


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

freakin awesome shot.. that yote sure didnt like that haha


----------



## intrepidoutdoors (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks!! It was too perfect to pass up. Mike ended up taking B&C Shiras moose the next day with his bow, so it was a great confidence builder.


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

Great shot nice clip


----------



## intrepidoutdoors (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Swamper!! We aim to please and kill!!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that was great , congrads ! I got my first yote with a bow about 3 yrs ago. Mine yelped like mad for about 1 minute. it's the one i'm using here under my name now.


----------



## intrepidoutdoors (Feb 1, 2010)

I've yet to kill one with a bow, but I've filmed 4 bow-kills, 3 of those were with Mike (Guy in this clip). As much as I hunt, it'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice vid!!


----------



## intrepidoutdoors (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Kallinfool, you folks have been too kind!


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

That was a great shot and nice video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## intrepidoutdoors (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Nighthunter!! I will be posting more stuff soon!


----------

